# Whats The Deal????



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I have not plowed any snow since dec 11. the only snow since then has been a couple of 1/2" teasers. This is becoming very fustrating.it srarted out great. we got 2-3" on the 4th, 8-9" on the 8th then about 4-6 on the 11th. then nothing since. My plows are neatly tucked away in the corner of the drive collecting dust. It has been so nice out that i actually did a deck job a couple of weeks ago , in january, never done that before. well anyways i just figured id check in, havent posted much this winter. but with alll this extra time i have managed to put on 15lbs at the gym, so at least im doing something productive.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

last plow here was dec 16 with 2 salt only event one in dec & 1 this month


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Last time I dropped a plow was Dec 9th. We only salted about 6 times since then. Two was in the last 5 days.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea Brain it does suck man im gooing broke


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

I plowed once the week before christmas.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I dropped my blade this past weekend We were only out for about 5 hrs but it's better than nothing. We got some snow today but it didn't amount to much so far and tomorrow it's going back into the 40's. :realmad:


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello,

Well on that account it seems like a storm may be brewing this weekend for the midwest. It is still extremely shakey as far as how much and where, also to where the freeze/thaw line will fall. But with any luck we should get something plowable. 


If not I suppose thats ok as well at least there is Mid-Am to attend.


Let me know what you guys hear/think about this storm because I certainly know that I hope its a big one.


Ryan


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I live just outside of boston, ive only gone out once this season!!! All the others have been 1 or 2 inches or washouts:crying:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

be carefull what you wish for :redbounce there is still a month and a half + left around here, alot can change.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Starting to look better*

Hazardous Weather Outlook
National Weather Service Chicago/romeoville Il
450 Pm Cst Wed Jan 18 2006

Winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake Il-ogle-lee-de Kalb-kane-du Page-cook-la Salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-lake In-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
450 Pm Cst Wed Jan 18 2006

This Portion Of The Hazardous Weather Outlook Is For North Central And Northeast Illinois...and Northwest Indiana.

A Low Is Expected To Form Over Northern Kansas Late Tonight. This
Low Will Move Into Northern Illinois By Friday Evening. We Expect
Rain Friday Afternoon And The Rain Is Forecast To Change To Snow
Friday Night. *there May Be Significant Snow Accumulation Late
Friday And Early Saturday Across North Central And Northeast
Illinois.*


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah I heard about this. If the track changes just a little we should get a lot here also or maybe I am just wishing! Only thing that kinda stinks is it will probably hit here Saturday during the day.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

It has been soo long since I have looked for them, I don't even remember where I put the keys to my plow trucks...


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

get ready guys, the winter is going to get alot worse, or is that better. and you wonder how i know, well i will tell you, Monday i start a new job and am only going to be subbing on the week ends.  so it is bound to snow alot now.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've plowed three time all year!


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

plowed once in Dec


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know about you guys but my radar alert keeps going off. winter storm watch.. tv is saying about 2 -5 (in this business you can trust tv) but my alert program is saying 6-8 starting around 3:00 pm Friday.


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

I guess that Connecticut is where all the snow was, we had a one foot storm on Dec. 9th and another one footer on Jan. 3rd . All in all I have billed for 6 plows 2 each for the one footers than once each for two smaller (3-5") storms. We had 5" on Jan. 15th , but yesterday was 60 degrees out and wind driven rain. No more snow here, I sure hope it gets cold though as I'm sick of diving in to lawns/dirt drives.


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

They said 2-3 for saturday but that will end up being T-1 because the ground is warm and since the temps are supposed to go back up the fallowing day we will not get called out even if we get 3.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

There has been a tend in the models showing that the patern is changing look for a change at the end of the month and next month.


----------

